# 3 gallon



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

2 male yellow cobra guppies in a 3 gallon, with 5 ghost shrimp? Filter and heater recommendations? Here's the tank, going to add more fake plants and maybe moss ball?


----------



## KaisynKai (Mar 5, 2015)

Looks nice


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Can I put the 3 guppies and 5 shrimp? Also thank you for the compliment it took over 45 mins to get rocks positioned and to find the best wood position. Just went to pets mart to get the nat geo "sand" it's really very small gravel. Got 3 .99¢ plants 2 hair grass one anarchic I think (btw there fake)


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

2 guppies sorry or can I do 3?!?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Does this include a Betta? Too sparse for Guppies and shrimp as shrimp need a heavily-planted tank to avoid consumption and live plants for grazing biofilm.


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Just guppies and will add more fake plants


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Am moving to Other Fish. This section is for threads on Betta Compatibility.

Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sorry


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Would guppies or ADF's? What would work better in that tank? No Bettas!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What you can have in any tank depends on:

1. If they need heated water
2. If they need a filter
3. If they do best in hard or soft water
4. What pH is best for them
5. If they need real or if fake plants will work
6. if they are shoaling (require six+) or are social and need groups (like ADF) or are non-shoaling (like Guppies)

IMO, if we want our aquatic critters to live years instead of months we want to replicate their natural habitat as closely as possible and provide them optimum water parameters. 

Determine the above six things and you can narrow the ones you can or cannot keep.


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you for these questions will help me until I leave this hobby! So never


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Those are the questions my mentor told me to ask myself donkey's years ago when I was trying to decide what to put in my aquariums.


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

ThanK you for passing that down. I will use that for donkey more years


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Got any other amazing info?


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Just planted


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Here it is


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Stupid snail photo bombed the picture


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Looking good. Can't wait to see it when the plants start spreading.  Then it will be gorgeous.


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Added 2 more of the grassy plants by the stick in open space


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Wod a dwarf puffer work when these plants grow some more???


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Or least killifish maybe endlers guppy? No heater and maybe filter? Do I need a filter


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello??


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

For tropical fish like guppies and killifish, you will need a heater. A filter is a must. The filter is there to help establish an aquarium cycle. Without the filter it will be hard for the tank to sustain life.

You should also consider getting either all males or all females, least Killis and Guppies are very prolific. If a breedinf population isn't diligently culled, these species will overload the bioload of your tank very quickly.

Have you ever though of just getting a bettafish and some shrimps? Having a school of fish in a 3 gallon tank can be challenging.


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

I think I will add only 1 CPO or Mexican orange dwarf crayfish, maybe 3 least killi and a small world fulter


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

I want suggestions for MN small native fish for a 10 gallon


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Plants growing out REALLY fast!


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Anyone, would least killis or pygmy sunfish worknin this tank? I might get dwarf cray


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Maybe you can try chili rasboras?
But as I said, small tanks can be a challenge...


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

How many can fit in my tank and what is a good filter & heater


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Is it filtered and heated?


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Notbyet


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Personally I think the azoo palm filter is nice for small tanks. I used to have a hagen 25w adjustable heater in my 2.5 gallon tank, but I don't think they make those anymore. I really liked it. I think the 50w heater is about the same size.


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

K, I might do 1 bumblebee goby? Would that work how would this work if it will? Need a heater for them


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I may be wrong, but I remember them being picky about food that are not live.


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Would 1 BB Toby work in my tank


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I believe so, but you will need to teach it to eat dry/frozen food. And if it doesn't take to either you will need to be prepared to feed it live food.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

FWIW, I was considering a Bumble Bee Goby until I researched. There are two being sold as Bumble Bees; one is okay in freshwater the other has to have brackish.

They are "ambush" hunters so you must have a filter or something to keep the food moving; especially across the substrate.

While I could provide them with a heavily planted tank and plenty of hides (also must-haves) I wasn't set up for a 10-gallon species-only tank at that time or to provide live foods. (Source: Seriousl Fish). ao is right about Gobies being picky eaters and they will not take flake or pelleted food.

Have you looked into Sparkling or Honey Gouramis? They would do fine in the three and don't have any special needs. And they are okay living alone. I think they're gorgeous.


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

How many can fit in my tank


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

One.


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sparkling gourami


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

A three is not really big enough to have more than one non-shoaling fish. Fish that don't shoal (like Gobies, Puffers, Gouramis) need a tank big enough to establish their own territories. One will do okay in three gallons but more than one requires at least a 10 but preferably a 20 long to do more than okay.

And all need a heater and filter as Ammonia builds up very fast in a three. Puffer and Gobies are messy eaters so you have to be diligent about vacuuming the substrate every day and do frequent water changes.

Other than a Betta, very few fish do well in less than a five-gallon. They do okay; but not well.

Your original plan for CPO was the best stocking you've presented.


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

K I'lol do that


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Would I need a heater and will this tank work? What to feed? Can I keep I and maybe 2-3 endlers?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Tropical fish need a heater so the answer is "yes."

You can try Endlers. But get only males.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

you will need to

1. get a filter

2. cycle your tank 

3a. get a heater, there are no cold water fish I know of that is suitable for your tank...
-OR -
3b. Skip the heater get A CPO, I believe they like cooler water.

4. Make sure you research your fish... before you stock


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 ^ 1,000 times. ;-)


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

So 1 CPO will work can I also get Thai micro crabs?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

together with the CPO? I'd think the crayfish would be too aggressive, but I haven't kept either so I don't know..


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

No. You don't have enough plants or hides for TMC. You would need the three to be packed for TMC to even have a chance of surviving with CPO. And then you'd never see them as they are extremely shy. Mine spent most of their time in Cholla sticks.

Are you doing any research as ao suggested?


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes, I was wondering. I'm going to get real plants not native ones. Native plants stink and melt fast!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

what kind of light are you using?


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Top to a .5 gallon corner tank.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Hmm, I'm not sure that will grow much. You might also want to research into plants and lighting.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Excuse me if I am not understanding what you mean Calvin88 but native plants are real plants. Do you know the name of these "native plants" you are referring to ? 

Also a .5 tank, do you mean a half gallon tank or a 5 gallon tank ?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

To keep tropicals you will need a filter and a heater, as you've been told several times.

Will this be your first experience with fish? If not, what fish have you had? Do you have any fish now? What are they? What size tanks?

You need to narrow down what you want; research thoroughly and come back to see if anyone's had experience with those in the set up you have. Is the Kritter Keeper your only tank?


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Russel for now, we had a 20 gallon with plates danios guppies ghost shrimp!
Perseus I meant 1/2 but it's on a 3 gallon jitter keeper!


----------

